# Tybee Report 3-13



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Fished from 1 until 6 off the Tybee pier. Caught 3 small whiting, largest just scraping 10" and one small stingray. Saw one ray about 20 pounds caught. Whiting were hitting on small chunks of shrimp. Caught all on the heaver, about 100-130 yards out. Nothing to brag about, but after a long winter and nothing but stingrays, I'll take what I can get.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Good job emanuel. A fish is a fish and in the winter you should be proud of anything.


----------

